

Android demonstration - amrithk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/puffbox/hyperpuff/audiovideo/technology/wide_av_hyper/7631173.stm

======
jm4
This BBC article is 7 months old. There are new videos on all the gadget
sites.

